# What About ClamAV?



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Guys, :wave:

Just wanted to know if anyone on this forum ever used the ClamAV or is still using it, if so, is it any good? 
I downloaded Spyware Terminator yesterday and it came with ClamAV. I am now using Avast after deleting Nortons. I have no problem with Avast but, if the ClamAV is any good I would rather have just one program on my comp that also has a spyware blocker. 

Let me know what you think! :4-dontkno

Peace!


----------



## Tokar (Jan 27, 2005)

Just to preface, I work for Spyware Terminator.

I currently use Spyware Terminator with ClamAV on a couple of my machines.
It is a decent solution, however because of its poor programming code, it requires a lot of time when scanning. Hopefully, Sourcefire (who just acquired ClamAV) will improve the code like they said they would try to do, since it only stands to benefit not only ClamAV and the people who use it, but Spyware Terminator as well .

As far as running it in realtime mode as a shiled in Spyware Terminator: sure you can do that, but if you already use AVAST for that, then I suggest you stick with that since running ClamAV in realtime alongside AVAST could incur either stability or performance problems.

Personally, I think for a free realtime solution, AntiVir provides a formidable solution. I use that on a machine in which I do malware testing. It is a nice complement to KasperskyAV.


----------



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi TOKAR, :wave:

Thanks for the feedback. Your preface gave a lot of insight. I did notice that my pages took a little longer to load when Spyware Terminator is running realtime. I do like the concept and how the looks of it. 
Hopefully they will work out the kinks/bugs soon. 

I am not using it real time at the moment but, I do use it to scan and clean nasties. 

I appreciate you taking the time out to respond to my post, have a wonderful day.

Peace,

RingTone


----------

